# flying cats from uk to usa



## hkbiscuit (Jun 2, 2012)

Hello everyone, I'm wondering if someone might know how I go about flying my 2 cats from the UK back to the USA with me. 

They came with me from the USA about a year ago, and have the UK pet passports, but I'm having trouble finding any information about how to take them back with me to our home country, USA. 

Any ideas?

Thanks so much!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Basically up-to-date shots and a carrier in proportion to their size. If you want them in the cabin please contact the airline well in advance.

Use search function and "cat" and select "US Forum" - there are a number of threads about bringing furries to the US.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

start here 

Bringing an Animal into U.S. | Animal Importation | CDC


----------



## 2jh6lh (Nov 15, 2013)

I believe if they can fit into a carrier that is effectively the same size as a carry-on bag (fits under the seat in front of you) then you can just take them as "carry-on". If someone doesn't go with you though, I think you have to pay extra for having 2 carry-ons.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

2jh6lh said:


> I believe if they can fit into a carrier that is effectively the same size as a carry-on bag (fits under the seat in front of you) then you can just take them as "carry-on". If someone doesn't go with you though, I think you have to pay extra for having 2 carry-ons.


Depends on the airline, but many (most?) airlines limit how many animals can travel on a given flight in the passenger section. Best to "book" a place for your pet and find out the airline's particular rules and requirements.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## yyl111 (Nov 18, 2013)

In recent years, transporting pets on commercial flights has grown more complicated — and more expensive. The fees very much depends on whether you take the pet with you to the cabin under your seat, or as checked bag and then it involves extra handling cost.
Few things to check before getting on a flight with your pet:
In cabin or as checked in bag – Check the airline policy on how you can travel with your pet. For example, United allows domesticated cats, dogs, rabbits and birds to travel accompanied in the aircraft cabin on most flights within the U.S. An in-cabin pet may be carried in addition to a carry-on bag and is subject to a $125 service charge each way. Otherwise, you will have to use the airline program for transportation animals that offer airport to airport delivery for animals. 
Have the right pet carrier/kennel - A pet traveling in-cabin must be carried in an approved kennel, either hard-sided or soft-sided. The kennel must fit completely under the seat in front of the customer and remain there at all times. For example, in United the maximum dimensions for hard-sided kennels are 17.5 inches long x 12 inches wide x 7.5 inches high (44 cm x 30 cm x 19 cm). The maximum dimensions for soft-sided kennels are 18 inches long x 11 inches wide x 11 inches high (46 cm x 28 cm x 28 cm).


----------

